# Dzielenie połączenia z internetem - neostrada lub radio

## cinek810

Chciałem podzielić połączenie z internetem na kilka komputerów. W tej chwili dostęp do internetu mam przez neostradę (nie mam modemu z wyjściem ethernetowym), lokalna sieć musi działać bezprzewodowo.

Czy ktoś orientuje się, czy dzielenie neostrady jest legalne?

Jakiego sprzętu miałbym do tego użyć - oczywiście rzuciłbym się na router z wbudowanym modemem DSL

(Czy takie routery standardowo potrafią podbijać TTL? W tej chwili dziele sobie z PC i podbijam regułką). 

Tutaj pojawia się jednak problem, prawdopodobnie za kilka miesięcy będę korzystał z innego dostawcy internetu - rozsyłanego przez WIFI.

Czy jest w ogóle możliwe, żeby połączyć router (np. w trybie WISP) z jedną siecią WIFI i lokalnie ustanowić nową - również WIFI?

Jeśli nie domyślam się, że potrzebuję drugiego urządzenia AP Client, podpiętego do mojego routera (który może sobie równiez mieć modem DSL),

Czy standardowo do każdego routera mogę podłączyć jako WAN również wyjście z AP Client'a?

Jakieś propozycje sprawdzonych i niezawodnych modeli?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie udostepnaisz 'poza lokal' to jest to legalne, z tego co pamietam.

A co do routera, zaopatrz sie w jakis ktory moze odpalic openwrt, tam mozesz ustawic wifi w tryb klienta + ap.

----------

## cinek810

Dowolny na ktorym pojdzie OpenWRT? 

Rozumiem, ze po zalogowaniu na router z OpenWRT, zobacze po prostu znak zachety i linux'a. W takim razie, bede tez pewnie mial jakis interfejs sieciowy do skonfigurowania i polaczenia sie dostawca internetu. Jesli ustawie ten interfejs na polaczenie z dostawca, to nie bede mogl na nim stawiac routera dla sieci lokalnej?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz na jednym routerze konfigurowac kilka podsieci, wczoraj mialem 2 podsieci, jedna public z dosc prostym wpa2, druga tylko dla mnie. Wiem, ze mozna ustawic router w Client + drugi interface dla AP, pogoogluj.

----------

## Belliash

Ja bym sie nie pchal w router + modem tylko osobno...

A jako router polecil WRT54GL v1.1 lub nowszy WRT54G-TM

Roznice:

wrt54g-tm ma 8mb flash i 32mb ramu

wrt54gl ma 4mb flash i 16mb ramu

Zarowno na jednym jak i drugim pojdzie alternatywne oprogramowanie przy czym polecic moge Tomato 1.25 RAF mod by Victek, szczegolnie jesli nie posiadasz szerokiej wiedzy nt sieci komputerowych a chcesz np bawic sie QOSem czy ustawiac gwarantowany i maksymalny transfer na danym kompie...

----------

## SlashBeast

@Belliash widze, ze uzywamy tego samego, wrt54gl 1.0 + Tomato Firmware v1.25.8515RAF ND.

Wczoraj mialem tam openwrt ale mialem problemy z wifi, sygnal uciekal, ale mam cos nie tak z sieciowka w nim chyba. Na modzie Vistka dziala.

----------

## caruso

Co do openwrt to dobre są także asusy.

----------

## Belliash

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Co do openwrt to dobre są także asusy.

 

do tomato tez.. nawet RAF mod by Victek jest na asusa ale tylko 1.23... i podobno fajnie USB tam dziala  :Wink: 

@SlashBeast: Na to wyglada  :Wink:  O ile miales na mysli WRT54GL v1.1  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ja mam 1.0.  :Smile: 

----------

## szczerb

Mam asus'a WL500GP v1 (266MHz 32MB/8MB 2xUSB i wifi na miniPCI  :Very Happy:  więc można spokojnie wstawić nke atherosa czy cokolwiek innego). Szczerze polecam. Teraz używam dd-wrt. Z tomato ostatnio jak próbowałem (jakieś pół roku temu) to miałem problemy ze zrywaniem połączenia po wifi.

----------

## soban_

Ja ze swojej strony dodam ze uzywam WAG354G V2, ma on przykrecana antenke wiec moglem dzieki temu postawic ja na dachu  :Wink: . W dodatku po zaladowaniu odpowiedniego oprogramowania mozna polaczyc sie z nim przez ssh, poniewaz uzywa on oczywiscie linuxa ;P. Bardzo polecam, stabilny juz od paru lat nigdy mnie nie zawiodl.

----------

